# Penny (RIP), Panda, Bruno, Penny (new), Annie, Leonard, Matthew, and Brownie. And now Jeanette, and Eleanor!



## hysteresis (Nov 29, 2018)

So wow. Cuteness overload at this house.  HAD to share. 

Penny and Panda. 8 wk. old female Guinea Pigs for our young boys.

So.Cute. ☠


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 29, 2018)

I really wanna get a pic of Panda on her back. She's a bit more skittish than Penny.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 30, 2018)

They are really cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

Awww so adorable


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks ladies.

I figure I'll keep the mammals out of the mantis section.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 30, 2018)

My little piggies with their little piggies.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 1, 2018)

Nom nom nom


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh wow. Now I want one!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 2, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Oh wow. Now I want one!


@Prayingmantisqueen my wife has been chopping up fresh dill, lettuce, bell peppers, cucumbers and such. They also eat their pellets and drink vit C water. You should HEAR when they start "wheeking". That's the sound they make when they believe food is around.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 2, 2018)

When one crinkles a bag or opens the fridge, they start up.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh thats too funny! We've been working with the dogs (training) and we have been using meatballs for treats. They go hog wild over those.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 2, 2018)

So cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 2, 2018)

We're still waiting on the caffras. Big postal strike up here has delayed mail enough that the heat pack our dude needs to ship is way late. The Canadian government had to order the posties back to work. 

I'm SO glad we have these piggies to keep me entertained in the meantime.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 2, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I'm SO glad we have these piggies to keep me entertained in the meantime.


I mean, keep the kids entertained.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh thank goodness


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 5, 2018)

They are so flufffy.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

They are, thanks. It's overwhelming how cute they are! LoL.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

Just want to "eat" them they are so fluffy and cute!  Urrrr.... no fair...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have eaten guinea pig before! It tastes like greasy dark meat turkey. Pretty good!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 6, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 that's cold. 

@Prayingmantisqueen thanks.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

@MantisGirl13  Yuck! Uhhh... Wow.

Okay, I wasnt aware folks eat that stuff. I guess near everything has probably been eaten and tried tho.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 6, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 that's cold.
> 
> @Prayingmantisqueen thanks.






Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @MantisGirl13  Yuck! Uhhh... Wow.
> 
> Okay, I wasnt aware folks eat that stuff. I guess near everything has probably been eaten and tried tho.


I had it when I was in Ecuador. I have had frogs legs too. I didn't like them, too fishy   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

I have had frog legs too... Before I was vegan...

Abd squirrel, turtle, loads of deer, etcc...


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 6, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 @Prayingmantisqueen

Y'all have me beat. 

I've had frog and turtle. Deer and Rabbit. Never Cavy (Guinea Pig) or squirrel.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

I have had rabbit too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 6, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 @Prayingmantisqueen
> 
> Y'all have me beat.
> 
> I've had frog and turtle. Deer and Rabbit. Never Cavy (Guinea Pig) or squirrel.


I have not had turtle, but I do love fresh venison!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 7, 2018)

I think deer was my favorite meat when I ate it. And fish. 

We also butchered our own hogs...yuck. my dad was an avid hunter but now he's not.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I think deer was my favorite meat when I ate it. And fish.
> 
> We also nurtured our own hogs...yuck. my dad was an avid hunter but now he's not.


My grandpa hunts, so we get lots of fresh venison every hunting season! I don't like fish other than salmon, though. 

What made you switch to vegan?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

I was a city kid and have never hunted. When I I finished college, my first job was in Cedar Rapids IA. I befriended another new engineer who grew up in rural IA. He go bow hunting for deer and had the most delicious venison cuts, and venison sausage. 

Wish they'd sell that at the supermarket.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 7, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> My grandpa hunts, so we get lots of fresh venison every hunting season! I don't like fish other than salmon, though.
> 
> What made you switch to vegan?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Well for health reasons. A good documentary we watched is called FORKS OVER KNIVES. It is free on Netflix. And also I love animals although I think if there was a food shortage I could handle hunting.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Wish﻿﻿ they'd sell that at the supermarket﻿


Me too, but it wouldn't be as good as fresh stuff!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Me too, but it wouldn't be as good as fresh stuff!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Truth.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Well for health reasons. A good documentary we watched is called FORKS OVER KNIVES. It is free on Netflix. And also I love animals although I think if there was a food shortage I could handle hunting.


Interesting!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 9, 2018)

Ohhh snappp!

Merry Christmas y'all!

(yes, my wife did this...)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 9, 2018)

Lol  So cute!!!! Penny looks mad 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 9, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 she was fine once we pulled the staples out.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 9, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 she was fine once we pulled the staples out.


Hahaha   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 16, 2019)

Been months now.

Our GP ladies are way fatter. You can see why my wife has been calling them the piggies. 

Bath time...






Penny has the sweetest disposition. Totally cooperative. 






Fat cow Panda. These girls are sooo soft and fluffy!






Cameron is very good with them. They love snuggling with him because he doesn't smother them with too much attention. (maybe it's the tablet)

Whereas, his brother Caleb wants to pick them up and wiggle them here, and walk over there... no no no.






We do love our GPs tho'.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 16, 2019)

So cute! They have a good home.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 5, 2019)

We got them a dude. 

This is Bruno Mars. 

Marcie wants a couple litters  before we have him neutered. He's SUCH a sweet boy. Hes been at the pet store since we got the girls. Our son Cameron says he needs a home, so here we are.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 5, 2019)

Awesome! He's so cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 5, 2019)

I should post a better shot. He has red eyes. 

They're all friends now. Im sure they'll be getting friendlier soon enough. LoL.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 7, 2019)

Red eyes  '

This little dude is so sweet! Like a lap dog.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 18, 2019)

Panda had three little babies tonight. One's tiny. Hope it survives! It scoots around tho. Happy night.



Pics later. 

And Penny's next.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 18, 2019)

Ooh! Congrats! What do the boys think? Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 18, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ooh! Congrats! What do the boys think? Lol
> 
> - MantisGirl13


They were *out of their minds* this morning. Especially Cameron, as Panda is his.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 18, 2019)

Aww, they are so adorable! I love the little dark one with the white stripe on its face.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 18, 2019)

They're so sweet and docile. 

The stripey is the largest of the three. 

We feed the widdle runt a goat's milk formula. We use a medicine syringe like one would use to dose a child's Tempra. 

It does suckle on momma's teet too though, and eats bits of kibble and such. Just adding calories where we can.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 18, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> We feed the widdle runt a goat's milk formula. We use a medicine syringe like one would use to dose a child's Tempra.


We mix it with Pedialyte. Sipping on it just like this, but I dont think it's necessary any more. Hes been going to his mom right after hand feedings and suckling more.

Looks healthy, and we expect him to grow grow grow!


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 18, 2019)

And no, these aren't my lovely hands.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 18, 2019)

I didn't think so! Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 22, 2019)

We are DEVASTATED.

Penny perished after giving birth to her two babies. I don't know anything about guinea pig 'gynecology', but it appears her uterus prolapsed delivering her two health full-sized babies. My wife came home to find her near dead, and soothed her as she went. By the time i'd raced home, she was gone.

What a day. Soooo bummed. She was our fav. Caleb and Cameron were obv. very upset.

Panda seems to have adopted Penny's babies.

RIP baby piggy.











Cameron's tribute:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry, that's so sad. You'll miss her, I'm sure! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 22, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Oh no!!! I'm so sorry, that's so sad. You'll miss her, I'm sure!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Been a long time since this old guy wept so hard. All of us. 

Thank you.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Been a long time since this old guy wept so hard. All of us.
> 
> Thank you.


Hugs! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 23, 2019)

sorry for your loss


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 23, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> sorry for your loss


Thank you.


----------

